# High or low?



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok what do you guys like better? Hitting a high up tee or close to the ground when youre driving. I prefer using the ones bigger than the normal tees and hitting it semi high up.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I tee my drives very high, so that the bottom of the ball is level with the top of the clubface. As a general rule, the higher you tee it, the further left it will go, and vice versa.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I set my tee up as high as possible. When ever I try something new and set my tee low I usually end up swinging at air or going for a swim to find my ball. I find that the higher up the ball is and the more you can get under it the more control you'll most likely have. Also, you can usually hit the ball much farther with a higher set tee.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah thats why i do it pretty high up. I didnt really know if it made a difference or not because i havent really experimented with other heights.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I personally like hitting a ball off of a high tee.

When the ball is too low to the ground I tend to take out chunks of grass when I swing at the ball. I also hit it about 5 yards. I just like it better up high.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I like hitting low of a tee, just above the air. Although, when I am driving I tend to hit high and aim for the end. Personally I think hitting high makes you lose accuracy.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually hitting high or low doesn't affect your accuracy, you just have to practice both ways. The club has to be held at different heights depending on how the tee is placed, but if you work hard enough at it, you should be able to hit well, consistantly off a high or low tee.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I think its just what you are used to and most people learn by hitting it up higher like at the driving range or something.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I think for a beginning player, hitting a ball off of a high tee is easier. They are able to hit the ball more easily without taking out chunks of the course with them. The problem is, of course, that they get the ball too much from beneath it and pop it up. 

This affects distance. Experianced players usually keep their tees low.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I drive very high, I can get more length on high drives although I sometimes tend too misjudge the wind and lose the ball. Then I have to use a lower quality ball, but it's very rare!


----------



## affa289 (May 6, 2006)

*Low Drives*

High or low right?
I can only hit drives about 10 feet off the gound :dunno: 
How do i get some height with the driver


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

affa289 said:


> High or low right?
> I can only hit drives about 10 feet off the gound :dunno:
> How do i get some height with the driver


How do you get a tee that is 10 feet off the ground? :laugh: Sorry, lame joke.

I can't say it better than one of the pros, so I'll just quote from him:

Hitting the Ball High -- To hit the ball higher than normal, you need to add effective loft to your club. Here's how you accomplish this: First, play the ball slightly forward in your stance, which should be slightly open. Next, make sure your hands are slightly behind the ball at address, which sets the shaft tilted slightly back. Then, make your normal golf swing. Keep in mind that this shot will not fly as far as it would with your regular golf swing, and it should fade slightly and stop quickly when it lands. Take these factors into account when planning your shot.

Hitting the Ball Low -- This is an excellent shot to have when playing in strong winds or when trying to play out from under trees. Again, just as when you're trying to hit a higher-than-normal shot, the first step is a slight change in your address position. You'll want to play the ball marginally back of center in your stance, with your hands positioned ahead of the ball. Many players also find it helpful to close their stance slightly while gripping down somewhat on the club. The shaft is now tilted forward and you simply make your normal swing.​
from http://www.pga.com/improve/tips/rickmartino/improve_martino032806.cfm

Let us know if any of this helps.


----------

